
Meet the First AI Headphones: The Vinci - charliebabel
https://edgylabs.com/2016/12/02/first-ai-headphones-vinci/
======
thousandx
The virtual assistant on this thing looks surprisingly smart. That part of the
product won't be ready until the full launch in March
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2016/11/24/vinci-is-
alrea...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2016/11/24/vinci-is-already-the-
most-ambitious-headphones-ever-made-and-its-creator-has-bigger-
goals/2/#209b54444160)

